# Palm Springs CA



## Hyacinth (Feb 4, 2007)

Hello-

We are headed to Palm Springs this week, and wonder if anyone has any restaurant recommendations. We are fans of midcentury modern architecture as well; anything we shouldn't miss in that regard? [Of course we've looked online but greatly value your personal experiences.]

Thanks-
Hyacinth


----------



## NZNorm (May 9, 2005)

Le Vallauris on Taquitz next to the Palm Springs Art Museum. Best in town.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Hyacinth:

There are tours of architechture in Palm Springs.

Check some of the ones listed here:

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...s+Mid+Century+Architectural+tours&btnG=Search

PS Restaurants: Pomme Fites is good, but doesn't look like much from the outside, also Spencer's.

Good restaurants in Palm Desert and better shopping there. Restaurants: Bing Crosby's, Sullivan's, Pacific Seafood.

Too bad I'm not in town for a couple of months or we could meet.


----------



## Hyacinth (Feb 4, 2007)

We are back and had a great time; thank you NZNorm and Andy. The midcentury modern homes were amazing. I think we may have creeped out the residents, driving slowly through their neighborhoods in our cheap rental car.

Andy, I did think of you in Palm Desert and wondered if you were about!


----------

